# Driftwood only with minimal plants



## plantblr (Feb 27, 2007)

Hi all ,

Can you all pls try to find & post pics of "Driftwood only with minimal plants" tank set ups?Tried finding some by myself on the net,but couldn't .I'am actually planning to set one up,so looking at different tanks would give me a better idea.

Many thanks,
Ravi.


----------



## chadly (Dec 19, 2005)

Here's my driftwood only tank w/ no plants. It is not set up anymore.


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

If you look at the gallery in ADG they have one with just wood and angels/corys and super white lights!

Very austere looking, not my cup of tea really. However, chadly's is looks like a biotope. Perhaps the the type of light he used and the tannins in the water gives it a warmer, more natural look.

I think gf225 has a nice looking setup with chocolate gourami's but I don't remember the name.


----------



## plantblr (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks for that pic Chadly.This will really be of some use to me.Bunbuku,can you post the URL of the pic you mentioned?And if possible lots more pls...


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

http://www.aquariumdesigngroup.com/#a=0&at=0&mi=2&pt=1π=10000&s=1&p=0


----------



## plantblr (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks for that Bunbuku.Folks.....any more pics?


----------



## Aqualara (Dec 11, 2009)

Here are two versions of the same tank (both mine):


----------



## plantblr (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks Aqualara.Whats the substrate you have used?Is the plant in the left corner just growing in the substrate or have you planted it in a tub with soil?Good good....!Keep going folks.More pic pls....


----------



## plantblr (Feb 27, 2007)

Folks...more pics pls.....


----------



## Aqualara (Dec 11, 2009)

plantblr said:


> Thanks Aqualara.Whats the substrate you have used?Is the plant in the left corner just growing in the substrate or have you planted it in a tub with soil?Good good....!Keep going folks.More pic pls....


The substrate is plain ol' playsand. The plant is planted in the substrate, but there are a lot of rocks holding it down. I keep eartheaters, and they sift through the sand all day. Without the rocks, the plant would be floating!


----------

